# Disco is back!



## Summertime6296 (Apr 6, 2021)

I used to have an account here and posted all the time about Disco. Ended up forgetting my log-in, but Disco is back! He's now 3 years old and full of so much life!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Disco!! It's wonderful to see you -- welcome back. * 💗💗


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Welcome back Disco, you are so adorable


----------

